# Pier Gaff



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone know of a place in the Tidewater area to get a decent pier gaff? I should have bought the one Sandflea was selling a while back. I've been to OE2 and some smaller shops and they've not had them and I'm trying not to spend a fortune.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I got a pier gaff from OE2 last week. Cost me around 50 bucks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I would think that Greg, the Va Board sponsor could prolly hook ya up. Have ya checked with him?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Greg doesn't have pier gaffs. Last weekend I went there before going to OE2 to get mine.


----------



## kimh1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Try Bubba's.
I bought mine there years ago.

Hary:fishing:


----------



## phishn_c-circles (May 28, 2008)

got mine at boaters world for about $30 but that was a few years back


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Ocean's East 2 has them, but they're around 54 bucks I think. They're on the floor to the right of the hanging flounder rigs.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Im sure Greg doesnt have them in the store but would be happy to order you up one!! Have you tried Bishops tackle?? Its off Jclyde morris toward yorktown in a little shopping center and the last time I was there he had a few to choose from.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I have seen 16/0 weighted treble hooks sold as pier gaffs. Are they big enough to do the job?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

boaters world still carries pier gaffs for like 35 bucks


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

check on basspro


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

dicks sporting goods had em for 35 but maybe they went up


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

just my .02 cents. I prefer a large pier net. I have seen way too many fish lost at the gaff. No matter how sharp the gaff those fish always find a way slipping the gaff and making one last run.


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Surf Rat has one in the marketplace. He lives in Chesapeake.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

gotta agree with LW here. Plus, if you pier fish a lot, it will help with those rockfish, flounder, trout, and others that like to fall off that you wouldn't normally gaff.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Net is best.

You have to know what you are doing with a gaff.

But Boaters world is the answer. Get the 16/0.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Digger said:


> Net is best.
> 
> You have to know what you are doing with a gaff.
> 
> But Boaters world is the answer. Get the 16/0.


I agree with Digger...I have a gaff but prefer the net...got a 30" at Dicks on sale for less than $20 that came with 50' of rope...


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

rattler said:


> I agree with Digger...I have a gaff but prefer the net...got a 30" at Dicks on sale for less than $20 that came with 50' of rope...


I have both as well. The net really does come in handy.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Jeep, I know you live close by. I was in Ches. bait and Tackle today. They have 2 nets with the rope. I think the price was 35 bucks....


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks all,

I have a pier net that was given to me last fall. I was in OE2 this week and they didn't have any pier gaffs in stock and when asked, they acted like they couldn't give a hoot when they would get any in. Awesome selection, not so awesome service.

I'll stick with the pier net I have and use it or the heavier duty ones on most piers I've seen if need be. Thanks again


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

I justsaw them at Bass pro shop last week. They are in front of the counter by the Fly fishing stuff the gafs are right there .I think it was like 30 bucks it was stainless treble hook version.


----------

